# tecumseh 7hp ignition problems HELP



## mikefealk (Dec 5, 2008)

Heres the deal. Early 70's tecumseh horizontal shaft on an old snowblower. Good compression. Was getting spark, but too weak to fire. Replaced condenser and ignition coil. Points in good shape, gapped correctly. Still, very weak spark, interestingly when using electric starter, it just fires on the last one or two rotations before stopping, and weak at that. tried adjusting the slotted rotation adjustment on ignition assembly, still nothing. What else could it be? thanks. magnet seems strong on flywheel as well.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

I would be surprised if the flywheel magnets were at fault - they don't have to be perfect to work just fine and as the magneto works (even if the spark is weak) I would be surprised if there was anything seriously wrong with the coil etc - so as you have a new coil, condenser & points - maybe there is some "muck" between the engine frame and the magneto assembly.

See if this helps - take the ignition system off the engine again - give all the mating surfaces (both the engine frame and the back mating surface of the ignition assembly) a gentle sand with emery paper - (ensure you can see some shiny-ish bare metal) and reassemble. and see how you go then.

I am assuming you have new plug and the new ignition coil came with a new high tension lead - if not I would look at changing them out as well.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would have replace the breaker points and it associated parts, i.e. tune up kit.

You don't say what engine you have other than 7 HP.

I am thinking the breaker point plunger, on an older engine. I think they come with a new set of points

BG


----------



## mikefealk (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks guys! i sanded down the mating surfaces between the ignition assembly and the engine block, adjusted the points gap, and we have ignition. I think thats what it was all along and wasted money on the condenser and coil. oh well now i have spares.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:mikefealk well done - and don't worry too much about "having the spares" :laugh:- how do you think I learnt how to fix these _infuriating lill engines _- I must have a box of "bitz n pieces" that I didn't really need - I look at them as the "cost of an education in "lill engines"

Anyway - next time your lill Tecumseh decides to act up - you will know exactly where to go to "straighten it out" - and even better - when "lill engines" know that you know how to fix them - they stop misbehaving!!:laugh:


----------

